# Pics of my R32



## Godzilla (May 15, 2005)

She needs a paint job, but not before I work out any quirks.
She's awaiting a Cusco clutch which should be in this week.


----------



## wannab-si (Mar 26, 2005)

nice...ill be picking mine up next week....i think we got ours from the same LI based company


----------



## am3rican (Feb 26, 2005)

ok ok...I know this may be rude to ask, but how much was your car? you can ballpark it if you want


----------



## patrick39 (May 24, 2005)

nice car!!! :thumbup:


----------



## RBI*04 (Sep 10, 2004)

where on long island are you? ive never seen any skylines around here


----------



## Nismo240 (Jul 24, 2004)

oooo, sexy


----------



## rb25det (Jun 2, 2005)

That is one good looking skyline, gotta love the black coupes. Running cost's should be fun. GTR's love gas.


----------



## kazyn (May 1, 2005)

Who cares about gas milage besides prius guys?


----------



## ASsman (Mar 23, 2005)

All she needs is me...


----------



## Godzilla (May 15, 2005)

ASsman said:


> All she needs is me...


:lol:

and thanks guys!


----------



## celm (Dec 15, 2003)

that car came from moto imports

they bought it from unreal-imports
http://www.unreal-imports.com/id30.html

just scroll down and you will see


----------



## VG30DETT (Jun 4, 2005)

Nice car. Unfortunately around where I live we have no car clubs. I need to find some. I live in minnesota. St. Francis to be exact and there's nothing exciting for at least an hour and a halfs drive. 8-(


----------



## JMMotorsports (Jan 25, 2004)

am3rican said:


> ok ok...I know this may be rude to ask, but how much was your car? you can ballpark it if you want


And how in the world are you getting it legalized?


----------



## kazyn (May 1, 2005)

think, think, it could be called for ex. 200sx


----------



## celm (Dec 15, 2003)

kazyn said:


> think, think, it could be called for ex. 200sx


well look at the reg sticker if the vin doesnt start as BNR32 then its a vin swap.but the place he got it from titled there cars in Florida first.its not difficult to title a JDM car there.then all you do is transfer the title to NY.Good luck with it


----------



## rb25det (Jun 2, 2005)

Flag living in the states, it sounds like alota hastle to get a skyline legall. I love nz, no matter what car all it has to have is a warrent of fittness.


----------



## JMMotorsports (Jan 25, 2004)

All I want is a GTi-R Pulsar.


----------



## celm (Dec 15, 2003)

JMMotorsports said:


> All I want is a GTi-R Pulsar.


i have 2 for sale


----------



## JMMotorsports (Jan 25, 2004)

How much do those run? Trade towards my Spec V?


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

kazyn said:


> think, think, it could be called for ex. 200sx


oh jesus, not again.

NO! BAD NEWBIE........BAD. if you do this and are in any type of fender bender, crash, stolen car.....anything involving any type of authority you are screwed.


----------



## Godzilla (May 15, 2005)

celm said:


> well look at the reg sticker if the vin doesnt start as BNR32 then its a vin swap.but the place he got it from titled there cars in Florida first.its not difficult to title a JDM car there.then all you do is transfer the title to NY.Good luck with it


Hey Frank, don't know if you remember me but i last talked to you at that wesbury nissan meet and at tobay/obi/cedar beach meet, well i did it... sold the wrx and bought a gtr. 
click to enlarge:


----------



## Godzilla (May 15, 2005)

celm said:


> that car came from moto imports
> 
> they bought it from unreal-imports
> http://www.unreal-imports.com/id30.html
> ...


damn, they bought all the cars in that link!


----------



## Godzilla (May 15, 2005)

more pics:


----------



## celm (Dec 15, 2003)

Godzilla said:


> Hey Frank, don't know if you remember me but i last talked to you at that wesbury nissan meet and at tobay/obi/cedar beach meet, well i did it... sold the wrx and bought a gtr.
> click to enlarge:


hey man whats going,how you doing?car is looking nice.have fun w/it and forget what other people say.this is my info [email protected] and AIM: Maxxn2
drop me a line or email me w/your info.later kid.and also.i have 2 ,1998 22B`s Subaru STI comming.YES 22B`s!!! One is 89/400 and the other is 136/400 :jawdrop:


----------

